

Weird Logos That Work (and Why They Do) - jwilliams
http://vectortuts.com/articles/20-weird-logos-that-work-and-why-they-do/

======
tptacek
The logos here that aren't gimmicky are totally predictable, and very few of
them are "weird". If you liked this post, you will love the "Brand New" blog,
which does dissections of rebrandings on a weekly basis. It's one of the very
best design blogs on the net:

<http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew>

Brand New has solid writeups on the LSO and London Museum logos, which are the
only two companies in this list I think I even recognize.

~~~
asdflkj
What are some other good design blogs?

~~~
GHFigs
Far too many to list, much less read. Find one that you think is good, and
subscribe to the ones they link to.

Avoid ones that: never criticize; very frequently post lists, free
brushes/templates/vectors/tutorials; use the word "inspiration"; never post
anything whose design-relatedness is indirect or not immediately clear or
without commentary; or are authored by recent graduates.

~~~
tptacek
Give me your top 3, will you?

------
evdawg
I'm sorry, but I just don't see many of those as weird. They're (mostly) well-
designed and carry an obvious metaphor, as any good logo should.

Clever, maybe. Weird, no.

------
Sekenre
I find the painfully obvious commentary insulting. It's like reading an office
supplies catalog, "Our elastic bands come in many _useful_ colours, and
incorporating it's classic, world renowned, dimensions, can be used to put
your original mark on a simple, multi-functional binder to keep all those
important things together." IT'S A RUBBER BAND!

Of course if the logos weren't obvious, they wouldn't be good logos now would
they?

Love, Captain Obvious

------
dfens
For "Modern Nerd" he didn't mention that the N and the D are the same
character, putting two words into one, which I think looks very cool.

------
jwesley
This post is stolen from this site: [http://vectortuts.com/articles/20-weird-
logos-that-work-and-...](http://vectortuts.com/articles/20-weird-logos-that-
work-and-why-they-do/)

~~~
jwilliams
? That looks like the same site.

